# LV Shooting Case Closed with No Motive



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A false flag that failed?



> Lombardo says police are unable to determine a motive that drove Stephen Paddock, 64, to shoot at hundreds of concert goers from his Mandalay Bay hotel room on October 1st.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/las-vegas-police-close-investigation-on-largest-mass-shooting-in-history-claim-unable-to-determine-motive/


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He was a BOT.
If he shot Libs there'd be a different outcome.
The whole LVPD was complacent


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Within about a week after this happened, with all the details that changed (timeline) and once they released a few photos taken from inside the room, I have a theory about this incident. Have no proof other than the above mention items... but the theory plays out. Of course there are theories on JFK as well. 

The fact that this whole thing is being forgotten about my the main stream media also makes me wonder how close the theory is. And nothing happened in the gun industry afterwards, no price increases or being short of stock/product. And you'd think after the biggest event is when something like that would happen. After Sandy Hook is when we had the shortages and price increases, but not sense.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Motive?
The man was freaking insane.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Motive?
> The man was freaking insane.


No, no, no, no, no.

This is NOT about the shooter. This is about ARs. And bump stocks. And high-capacity magazines. And weapons of war. And pistol grips. And barrel shrouds.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The government knows/is the true motive


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Some choose not to look...
Horrific "Pyramid Sacrifice" Massacre In Las Vegas Warned Is Chilling Message To Trump
Russian Mafia Link To Las Vegas Massacre Confirmed As Stephen Paddock Accomplice Captured


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Some choose not to look...
> Horrific "Pyramid Sacrifice" Massacre In Las Vegas Warned Is Chilling Message To Trump
> Russian Mafia Link To Las Vegas Massacre Confirmed As Stephen Paddock Accomplice Captured


Exactly ZERO sources to the "Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) report circulating in the Kremlin today" so I call BS.

Not to mention one would think a credible News outlet would, at least, get someone that actually spoke Russian to translate rather than use Google translate.



> [Note: Some words and/or phrases appearing in quotes in this report are English language approximations of Russian words/phrases having no exact counterpart.]


Something hinkey definitely went on with this but I really doubt is was a "warning to Trump".


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Having a temper and other "issues" I have a theory.

The shooter had just spent 1.5 million dollars. Could be gambling debts, or even a guy like him could have been the victim of a pigeon drop. So here's my theory.

I walk into the mall food court and decide to patronize the store that is the furthest back of the facility. As I do, a pack of jihadists/bangers/Klansmen storm through the door with automatic weapons. There is zero chance I'll be getting out. What would I do?

Well, first thing is that I'd dump all of my spare magazines on the nearest table. Then I'd draw the Kimber, flip on the Crimson Trace and take as many of them with me as I could. Just out of spite for my own foolishness.

Does that make possible sense to you?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree that my posted links should not be deemed as any type of gospel. They are more for shedding light on the facts that there were details not released in mainstream media. Also, details that tie into something bigger would definitely be classified and not released to media.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Exactly ZERO sources to the "Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) report circulating in the Kremlin today" so I call BS.
> 
> Not to mention one would think a credible News outlet would, at least, get someone that actually spoke Russian to translate rather than use Google translate.
> 
> Something hinkey definitely went on with this but I really doubt is was a "warning to Trump".


SVR and all media in Russia is "state" run, of course nothing would be found. Believe or don't, it doesn't phase me at all. I can't comment anymore than I have.


----------

